# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу друзей

## Alisa28

У меня букет психических расстройств, всю свою жизнь страдаю и не вижу смыла дальше продолжать. Нету друзей в реальности. Замкнута, не с кем практически не общаюсь. Все мое общение в инете. Социофобия, асоциальность, ПРЛ, зависимое расстройство личности, крайне наивна и доверчива, планирую в скором времени совершить су. Ищу друзей, общение https://vk.com/taisiyadenisova

----------

